# Best chicken wings you ever ate.



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

These are not spicy.
They are however very tender and flavorful.
You could add some cayenne pepper and make them spicy if you want.
Marinade
3/4 cup Soy sauce
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup cider vinegar
1/4 cup white wine
3/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 tsp ginger
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp ground black pepper
2 Tbsp chopped garlic
3 bay leaves
warm this on the stovetop until the sugar dissolves completely.
Do not boil it!
Let cool to room temp.
Marinade the wings in a 1gallon ziplock bag for at least 24 hours in the refrigerator..
Grill the wings and baste with the marinade.
This also makes a great stir fry sauce.
Try this and it will be your go to wing recipe.
Great marinade for pork tenderloins as well.

Add some Pineapple juice for some extra zing.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Debate between my wife and I, you wash them wings before marinade and cook??? Lol

Ima have to give it a try, sound great!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Rinse them, and dry them off.
dont fret if the cooked wings have some black spots on them. There is a lot of sugar in this recipe. They are kinda sticky when done.
I can assure you the chicken plant rinses them.
you won’t believe how good these smell when cooking.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

gotta try this. love wings. can't believe how the price of wings has gone up.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Had to give these a go! Just pulled them, loved the sticky strings from the great as I was pulling them. Taste test to come in a few when they cool down. My only concern is I had intended to do them Thur and git stuck working late. So they been in brine for 3 days...... hope it doesn't screw up the final result!!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

The longer the better. 
you are gonna love them.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

The strings are the brown sugar. If ya want them hotter you can add more black pepper. Cayenne pepper, white pepper or red pepper flakes. I usually add some white pepper and a little extra brown sugar and some pineapple juice.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Got some going right now. Salt, pepper, paprika and cayenne.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dammit...now I want wings, all of a sudden.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Got some going right now. Salt, pepper, paprika and cayenne.


If you are using that marinade recipe, you don’t need salt. Plenty in the soy sauce.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> If you are using that marinade recipe, you don’t need salt. Plenty in the soy sauce.


Nah, this is just my own recipe. I typically do just salt and pepper and let everyone toss them in their own sauce.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn good, I think I am going to add the pineapples next time. I want a tad sweeter I think. But still a tasty wing just how they came off the egg

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

wife has been doing them in the air fryer. pretty good.


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Question do you reserve some of the marinade for the basting? I have often seen this recommended in other marinade/bating recipes. They look and sound awesome I am excited to try them 😊


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Bigc2013 said:


> Question do you reserved some of the marinade for the basting? I have often seen this recommended in other marinade/bating recipes. They look and sound awesome I am excited to try them 😊


Yes
it is an awesome stir fry sauce as well


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

love that recipe. gonna try it in some stir fry in a bit. chicken cubed, frozen peas and carrots, chicken broth, mushroom, onion, cabbage. cleaning my wok now.
gonna use 1 1/2 cup honey instead of br. sug.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Great on pork loins also


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Used your recipe as a base and added cayenne, red pepper flakes, and a couple other things.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

are those the leftovers.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> are those the leftovers.
> jack


Marinading


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds good. 
enjoy.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

If that is all he is making, there won't be any leftovers.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

LY-zer said:


> If that is all he is making, there won't be any leftovers.


Bet thats a gallon bag and a large pack of wings, lol. I had 20 left over, were good today too

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jaster said:


> Bet thats a gallon bag and a large pack of wings, lol. I had 20 left over, were good today too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yup


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Smoked then fried. And gotta have homemade ranch. Haven’t bit in yet. Standby.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Never tried deep frying the marinated wings..


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

done some stir fry yesterday with a chicken breast. damn good. thanks for the recipe, mr. frank.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jack2 said:


> done some stir fry yesterday with a chicken breast. damn good. thanks for the recipe, mr. frank.
> jack


Glad you liked it Jack.. You turned me on to Natty Light..having one right now.
Good everyday beer.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I ate so many I can’t move. Frank try smoking them till 130° or so the fry for a couple min to get a crisp. Game changer. Definitely recommend adding the cayenne and red pepper. Added a nice little spice but not hot hot. Also added some sweet chili sauce to the marinade


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> I ate so many I can’t move. Frank try smoking them till 130° or so the fry for a couple min to get a crisp. Game changer. Definitely recommend adding the cayenne and red pepper. Added a nice little spice but not hot hot. Also added some sweet chili sauce to the marinade


i didn't do the smoke, just marinaded for about 2 hours, chunked it up and mixed with veggies. did add a sprinkle of salt for the veggies. it turned out great.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad you guys enjoy it. Seems like the fry would take away the sugar..maybe not though.
I do like to add a little heat.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i changed up the recipe a little bit. Instead of water….beer. instead of wine…..beer. instead of brown sugar…honey. Didn't warm it just poured it on. good stuff


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i changed up the recipe a little bit. Instead of water….beer. instead of wine…..beer. instead of brown sugar…honey. Didn't warm it just poured it on. good stuff


Yeah I left the water out too. Added wine cause I actually had some here but used beer for the water. I don’t put water in anything unless I’m baking.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Yeah I left the water out too. Added wine cause I actually had some here but used beer for the water. I don’t put water in anything unless I’m baking.


damn, listen to martha stewart. lol.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I usually leave the water out and add extra soy sauce and brown sugar.. Never measure just guess and it always turns out good.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> I usually leave the water out and add extra soy sauce and brown sugar.. Never measure just guess and it always turns out good.


well, you know honey is 20% water so i may have added more water equally to it.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Smoked then fried. And gotta have homemade ranch. Haven’t bit in yet. Standby.
> View attachment 1081800


best wings I’ve ever ate were brined, smoked, chilled, then deep fried. And these look damm close to it


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Smoked then fried. And gotta have homemade ranch. Haven’t bit in yet. Standby.
> View attachment 1081800


You mean buttermilk and mayo and the packaged powder homeade or mix up the spices yourself homemade?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

DLo said:


> You mean buttermilk and mayo and the packaged powder homeade or mix up the spices yourself homemade?


I do both. Just depends how motived I feel at the time.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i love that powdered ranch. you can do a lot of things to cook with that little zesty packet.
jack


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never mixed my own, been tempted, but didn't know if the juice is worth the squeeze, the powder is damn good if you use buttermilk and Hellman's


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

DLo said:


> I've never mixed my own, been tempted, but didn't know if the juice is worth the squeeze, the powder is damn good if you use buttermilk and Hellman's


Switch to Dukes and you won't touch Hellmans again.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dukes is a fine Mayo and a solid second choice, but I have chosen my camp and I will die here, now offer me some Kraft or even worse Miracle Whip and we can't be friends any more.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

DLo said:


> Dukes is a fine Mayo and a solid second choice, but I have chosen my camp and I will die here, now offer me some Kraft or even worse Miracle Whip and we can't be friends any more.


Miracle Whip is salad dressing. Says so on the label.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

these breasts have been soaking for two days since i tried the stir fry. stir fry was great.
i put these on the grill yesterday for supper. that's some damn good marinade.
i put these on frank's favorite plate. lol.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Cute Plate for sure!
Oh... and you could mount a 150 Mercury to the transom on that avatar!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

frank, you be hatin?
jack


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

When i seen this thread about wings and it had 47 posts, i thought surely everyone was arguing and bringing covid into the mix for it to have that high of a count. Man was i disappointed in thinking i was about to enjoy some good humor


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> When i seen this thread about wings and it had 47 posts, i thought surely everyone was arguing and bringing covid into the mix for it to have that high of a count. Man was i disappointed in thinking i was about to enjoy some good humor


Can't taste wings if you have the rona.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i thought showing my breasts would arouse somebody on here. lol.
jack


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Made Boardfeet's marinade today and have had wings soaking all day. Just put them on the Big Green Egg! I'll report back later!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you won't be disappointed. that sauce is killer.
jack


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

smooth move said:


> wife has been doing them in the air fryer. pretty good.


Slight derail, but I'm loving my little air fryer. Hated it at first until I got it dialed in. Air-fried catfish fillets are the shits! (Well I guess all food is eventually.)


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Buffalo Reef in FWB has the best in the area, we do our own, much cheaper. Air Fry, Grill and oven are all good. tend to use the Franks wing sauce


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Corn starch and then grill.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

corn starch is a key ingredient to most of my cooking.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> corn starch is a key ingredient to most of my cooking.
> jack


Only way you can get a butthole crunchy.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Only way you can get a butthole crunchy.


yep, and that's the way you like em.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> yep, and that's the way you like em.
> jack


 He likes them crusty.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The first time I tried this I did 8 chicken leg quarters.
4 for me, 4 for the wife.
She was not Hungary when they were done.
I started eating and could not stop, yeppers, ate all 8 that night.
I have done this many times now, love it.

Got some sliced breasts soaking now for the Wednesday Night Meetup tomorrow.


----------

